# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  کار با فرمول ها در Excel

## crafcrab

سلام
اول از همه عذر خواهی کنم که تاپیک بهتری برای نوشتن این سوال پیدا نکردم، اگه جای دیگه هست admin محترم لطفا انتقالش بدین به آنجا 
با سپاس

من میخوام با استفاده از فرمول های اکسل به کدی بنویسم که با توجه به جدولهای پیوستی بتوان بزرگترین عدد (بیشترین سود سپرده) از بین چند بانک با توجه به مدت سپرده مد نظر کاربر (مثلا سپرده کوتاه مدت 3 ماهه) به همراه نام آن بانک نمایش داده شود

نکته: ممکن است بیشترین سود سپرده چند تا بانک با هم برابر باشد برای مثال:

*سود سپرده کوتاه مدت 3 ماهه* بانک ها به شرح زیر میباشد

بانک ملی : 14%
بانک ملت: 5%
بانک کشاورزی: 14%

این فایل excel باید به کاربر نشان دهد از بین این 3 بانک 

*بیشترین سود سپرده کوتاه مدت 3 ماهه:* 14%
*و*
*نام بانک یا بانک ها:* ملی، کشاورزی


با تشکر از دوستان
فایل اکسل و عکس ها پیوست شده

----------


## crafcrab

کسی نیست جواب بده؟!!!!!!!!!

----------

